# eggs shrivelled why ?



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have a home made incubator . I have got two leopard gecko eggs 11 days old put them in tub strat on heat mat at 32/34 and the eggs have just shrivelled up why is this ?. this is my first time . will rassing the tub up 2inch for the next two eggs be the best thing to do so they are not strat on the heat mat . I have see that the vermiculite has sanck as well why is this all help is wellcome thanks craig :help::help:


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*help*

you put the tub ontop of the heat mat?

you need to raise it up quite a bit so you get good airflow and you dont cook them!

are you using a poly box? i put a brick on my heat mat then place the tub ontop of the brick and that worked great


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

yes its a poly box have put a shelf in 2inch up off the heat mat think i have cook them . thank you for your help will look at getting a house brik .:blush:


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i would put the heat mat on the top of the inside of the poly box


----------



## truncheon1973 (Oct 12, 2008)

*probe*

if you put the probe of the stat in the actual tub with the eggs in it will give you the actual temp inside where the eggs are so they shouldnt overheat again


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

truncheon1973 said:


> if you put the probe of the stat in the actual tub with the eggs in it will give you the actual temp inside where the eggs are so they shouldnt overheat again


surely that goes without saying doesnt it. thats called common sence lol


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

dont waste them have yourself a little omelette :2thumb:


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

the brobe was in the tub with the eggs and was going from 32 / 35 . the mat stat probe was on top of the tub ? .


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

probe sorry :blush:


----------



## L&M (Feb 8, 2011)

*infertile*

If the temperature of the substrate was constant Shrivelling is usually one of two things:

1. Infertile egss they either collapse or shrivel

or 

2. Lack of moisture in the egg container (most likely) to combat this i would way the vermicilite and then add 0.8 x water by spraying it on to the tub. Therefore if you have 100 gramms of vermicilite spray on evenly 80 gramms of water. Then seal the tub up air tight and open it once a week for 5 minutes for air flow. If there is a gap about half inch to an inch between the egss and the lid your babies will be ok ofr about 18 hours in a normal live food tub.


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

i have put air holls in the lid is this wrong ? :blush: will live food tubs be ok to put the eggs in ?


----------



## las (Oct 20, 2009)

I find it's best not to have any holes in the tub. It tends to dry out too much.


----------



## snakeeyes75 (Jul 25, 2009)

have put cuverd up hols thank you all for your hellp :2thumb:


----------



## cornmorphs (Jan 28, 2005)

I tend to find, that eggs that were never ment to hatch, will go bad around 2 weeks in.
usually after this, it is either a power fault,or the human somewhere along the line does something wrong. presuming everything is correct, most eggs will hatch if they look good at 2 weeks.


----------

